# Quick Question



## TN2IC (16 Oct 2005)

Does anyone here know in the Altantic Canada area that makes Mess Uniforms? I am looking into pricing for them, cause I know I"ll need one soon down the down.


And also, does anyone know where they does the profinssional military photos... you know..the classic shot with DEU's and with the Tri-Force flag in the background. Is it in the Dockyards? If so, what is the number? I would like to get that done soon. 

PM me if you want to... but here can help too.


Thanks For your Help..
Peace  :warstory:


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Oct 2005)

Andrei Master Tailor in Fredericton will make it for you.

66 York Street,
Fredericton, NB  E3B 3N5
Tel. : 506-450-4219


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Andrei Master Tailor in Fredericton will make it for you.
> 
> 66 York Street,
> Fredericton, NB   E3B 3N5
> Tel. : 506-450-4219



Is this poster who I think it is?  Vern


----------



## Inch (16 Oct 2005)

Quinpool Tailor Shop is a place in Halifax that does most of the Navy mess kits in the area as well as the other 2 elements. It's an older Polish couple and they do very good work.

2962 Oxford Street,
Halifax, NS  B3L 2W4
Tel. : 902-423-6042

As for the portraits, Wing Imaging in Shearwater will do it, for free. I can't remember the building # off hand, but it's the building in between Clothing Stores and 12 Wing HQ.


----------



## AmmoTech90 (16 Oct 2005)

Maybe   

Actually probably  ;D

You seem to be still enjoying Gagetown and guiding people down the path of supply understanding.

D


----------



## armyvern (16 Oct 2005)

AmmoTech90 said:
			
		

> Maybe
> 
> Actually probably   ;D
> 
> ...



I hope they're treating you as good as we did!! The path of understanding is debatable...... they won't let me out of clothing stores....I am trapped!!   ;D  Actually, I like it there, therefore I stay. NOBODY else wants to work there!!


----------



## TN2IC (16 Oct 2005)

Inch said:
			
		

> Quinpool Tailor Shop is a place in Halifax that does most of the Navy mess kits in the area as well as the other 2 elements. It's an older Polish couple and they do very good work.
> 
> 2962 Oxford Street,
> Halifax, NS   B3L 2W4
> ...



Hey Man...thank you sooooo much!! That means a lot to me.... thank you thank you..!!!


----------



## Darth_Hamel (5 Feb 2006)

one practicle consideration about the forridge caps... they kept the sun, rain and snow out of your face somewhat


----------



## AmmoTech90 (5 Feb 2006)

Darth_Hamel said:
			
		

> one practicle consideration about the forridge caps... they kept the sun, rain and snow out of your face somewhat



First off, it's forage cap.

Second, you don't wear them with mess dress, and they are not part of army DEU anymore so how does this help the original poster at all?


----------

